# sorry for my ignorance - question



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

When does your partner have to donate sperm if you go abroad for DE's. Is it on the visit when they approve you or at the time the find the donor.  Do they freeze the sperm.  This is all new to me but it is an avenue I am seeking to look into after I have had all my fertility tests done.


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

It all depends on the clinic you use i think.  Mine dont freeze sperm but some here do, I guess abroard is the same??

Sorry i'm not any more help

Exx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

My Dh will give Sperm on the day they take the donors eggs - but then we actually live abroad, so unsure.

Kay xxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi

My dh did it on the day of our donors egg collection, they didn't ask for a sample when we went for the initial appointment-this was in Spain 

No need to freeze the sperm unless your dh can't stay for the duration-not sure you would have to ask when you get your appointment

Best of luck  

Larkles
x


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i am having tx at institute marques in barcelona. they aimed to freeze dh sperm on 1st consultation day. but the test on it then suggested it may not be good enuff to work succesfully after freezing. so he did his stuff   on ec day and despite having idle sperm and smoking, fertilised 9 of 12 eggs by icsi... best result ever.!!   If his sample on ec day had been no good(performance nerves!) they would have reverted to frozen sample.

best wishes

coco


----------

